# Rabbits and perfume.....



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 5, 2014)

Another thread got me thinking, and this is probably going to come off as very self centered but, I LOVE perfume! LOVE!!! I frequently come home from a Sephora or Ulta fume hunt covered with 4 of more scents up and down my arms. My kids, husband, dog and parrot are used to it, but a bunny may object it seems. I do have 2 perfumes that I mainly stick to and I do not spray tons on me (1 spray on right wrist one on chest), they are not strong scents at all, nowhere near Opium or Shalimar. I have read in the past that rabbits are very sensitive to scents and I do not want to upset my new bun. Would sticking to my two favorites (he will get used to the scents...right?) and scrubbing off the new stuff after I get home be good? I am starting a perfume blog so I really do not want to give up trying new ones, it really is a passion with me but after I write my reviews the newbies can be scrubbed after 5 hours or so. How do I mix my passion and my new bunny?? When I had my last two buns I was fragrance free due to everything with a scent making me ill. Right now I smell like Pink Sugar and oranges (had them for breakfast!  ). I am very willing to remain scent free while petting, playing, or watching TV with bun, or at least tone it down. I am not going to wear any perfume when we got to pick him/her up.


----------



## pani (Feb 5, 2014)

I had been thinking about this recently! I tend to switch between 4 or 5 different scents at whim, and my bunnies have never reacted negatively to any different spritzes. Mine don't shy away when they smell meat cooking either, though, so maybe scents just don't bother them too much. :innocent


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

That is so funny as my buns are usually ok with scents but today I'd been to the pet shop to see the bunnies and has a wander around. When I got home, I went to give them a craisin each, one of their faves and they all ran off and wouldn't come near me and don't know what spooked them. Hadn't touched any of the animals in the shop. So weird it was and wondered if they could smell those animals.


----------



## pani (Feb 5, 2014)

I went to the pet store yesterday to pick up some litter, and saw the cutest REWs and Nethie mixes. Not sure what their cross was but they had HUGE ears, almost flemish proportions! 

If they hadn't been completely out of reach I'm sure my buns would have been confused by all the strange bunny scents I brought home with me.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 5, 2014)

Just because an animal is okay with it, doesn't mean its good for them. Perfumes can actually be seriously DEADLY for birds and parrots. Less so for rabbits, but it's still not good for their respiratory system. Not good for ours either.


----------



## pani (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoa! 

I'd never ever spray it on or even near them, of course, but can just the lingering scent be harmful to them? I might start 'wet wiping' my wrists after getting home.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 5, 2014)

Watermelons said:


> Just because an animal is okay with it, doesn't mean its good for them. Perfumes can actually be seriously DEADLY for birds and parrots. Less so for rabbits, but it's still not good for their respiratory system. Not good for ours either.



I've been wearing my not heavily applied (can't smell it unless you are sitting right near me) perfume for 3 years now and it hasn't had any effect on my 15 year old African Grey who snuggles with me constantly or my 5 parakeets. I, like the other poster said would Never spray perfume (or any scented item) on or near my critters, seems to me people who spray Febreeze willy nilly would do more damage to their (and their animals) respitory systems...I don't use Lysol (deadly to some animals) or non-stick pans, if those overheat it will kill a bird in mere minutes. 

I'm sure heavily applied perfume, like drenching yourself in a cloud of it could harm a person (mostly the people around the wearer though!  ). According to Luca Turin a bit of an expert in the perfume industury says you would have to injest (drink) a pint of perfume to even get sick from it. Perfume is 98% alcohol which evaporates almost immediately after application which leaves very little in the way of harmfuls. I'm actually not terribly concerned about it now, I'll just go easy on the scents and watch to see if it bothers him/her.


----------

